# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  Heute vor.....
Interesse vorhanden an einem täglichen Rüeckblick ? 



*10 Jahren:*
Luxemburg: Auf dem Arbeitsmarktgipfel der 15 EU-Staaten werden Leitlinien für die Beschäftigungspolitik gebilligt. 



*20 Jahren:*
Im Gefängnis von Oakdale (US-Bundesstaat Louisiana) kommt es zu einer Meuterei kubanischer Häftlinge. Sie sollten nach Kuba zurückgeschickt werden. Zwei Tage später greift die Revolte auf das Staatsgefängnis in Atlanta (Georgia) über.

Die europäische Trägerrakete „Ariane” bringt den ersten deutsch-französischen Fernseh-Satelliten „TV-Sat 1” ins All.



*30 Jahren*
Bundeskanzler Helmut Schmidt trifft in Warschau zu einem fünftägigen Staatsbesuch ein. Der Besuch soll u.a. der deutsch-polnischen Aussöhnung und der Verbesserung der wirtschaftlichen, politischen und kulturellen Beziehungen zwischen den beiden Staaten dienen. Zur deutschen Delegation gehören der Manager Berthold Beitz und der aus Ostpreußen stammende Schriftsteller Siegfried Lenz.

Den Prix Goncourt, den bedeutendsten französischen Literaturpreis, erhält in Paris der Franzose Didier Decoin für seinen Roman „John l'enfer”.

Die Fluggesellschaft „Air France” eröffnet mit dem britisch-französischen Überschallflugzeug „Concorde” den Linienverkehr zwischen Paris und New York.



*100 Jahren*
In Berlin tritt der zweite Parteitag der preußischen Sozialdemokratie zusammen. Am 23. November lehnen die Delegierten mit großer Mehrheit einen Antrag der sog. Revisionisten ab, eine selbständige preußische Landesorganisation zu gründen. Die Mehrheit befürchtet Kollisionen mit dem Zentralverband.

----------


## big_cloud

vor 160 Jahren
kapitulierte Luzern bei der letzten kriegerischen Auseinandersetzung auf schweizer Boden

----------

*10 Jahren:*
Tokio: Das viertgrößte und älteste Wertpapierhaus Japans, Yamaichi Securities, schließt wegen umgerechnet über 40 Mrd. DM Schulden. 


*20 Jahren:*
Bei einem Arbeitsbesuch in Schweden unterzeichnet DDR-Außenminister Oskar Fischer ein Abkommen zum Schutz der Nordsee.

In Berlin (Ost) beginnt der dreitägige Schriftstellerkongreß der DDR, auf dem Hermann Kant als Vorsitzender bestätigt wird.



*30 Jahren*
Spanien wird als 20. Staat in den Europarat aufgenommen.

Die libysche Regierung bricht aus Protest gegen die Israel-Reise des ägyptischen Präsidenten Anwar As Sadat die diplomatischen Beziehungen zu Ägypten ab.

Vom Irak aus startet der Norweger Thor Heyerdahl mit einem Schilfboot nach Indien. Dadurch soll der Beweis erbracht werden, daß die vorchristlichen Sumerer bereits diesen Seeweg kannten. Im Februar 1978 verbrennt Heyerdahl das Schiff, um für den Frieden zu demonstrieren.

Der Schriftsteller Paul Scott erhält in London die höchstdotierte britische Literaturauszeichnung, den Booker-Preis, für seinen Roman „Staying on”.



*40 Jahren*
Der 24stündige Generalstreik der chilenischen Gewerkschaften gegen die Lohnpolitik der Regierung kostet sieben Menschenleben. In Santiago de Chile kommt es zu blutigen Zusammenstößen zwischen Streikenden und der Polizei.

Der 27jährige Kraftfahrer Karl Wilhelm Howe bezieht zusammen mit seiner Familie in einem elfstöckigen Wohnhaus in Kiel-Mettendorf die zehnmillionste Wohnung, die seit 1949 in der Bundesrepublik fertiggestellt wurde.

----------


## Samuianer

vor sechs Stunden und zwanzig Minuten stand ich unter der Dusche.

Vor sechs Stunden und dreissig Minuten lief mir der erste heisse Kaffee, des heutigen Tages, ueber den Knorpel...

Vor fuenf Stunden und zwanzig Minuten, biss ich ich in den ersten Croissant und schluerfte an der ersten Tasse Cappuccino...

----------


## big_cloud

trinkst Deinen Kaffee immer unter der Dusche?

----------


## odd

vor 7 Minuten schrieb Big C seinen 1.111 Post

----------


## Samuianer

> trinkst Deinen Kaffee immer unter der Dusche?


Was meinst du was ich sonst noch so Alles unter der Dusche mache!   ::

----------



----------


## schiene

> Zitat von BigC
> 
> trinkst Deinen Kaffee immer unter der Dusche?
> 
> 
> Was meinst du was ich sonst noch so Alles unter der Dusche mache!


Ich auch,ich auch ich pinkel auch immer unter der Dusche und putz mir dabei die Zähne.Ist praktisch und spart Zeit.  ::

----------


## schiene

hier die Lottozahlen vom 01.12.1957
9 , 11  ,26 , 27 , 36,  46  +  43 
Vielleicht sind es auch diesmal die Richtigen!?

----------


## Samuianer

Kann hier meinen Tip leider nicht abgeben!

----------


## schiene

> Kann hier meinen Tip leider nicht abgeben!


wenn du hier noch nen Girokonto hast kannste auch online Tippen!
https://www.tipp24.de/

----------

